# Änderungen von HTML-Dateien durch Laien



## mikkele (22. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich erstelle eine Website für einen Kunden, der den Trainingsplan dann selber ändern will.
Ich stellte es mir so vor:

er ändert die HTML-Datei lokal bei sich im Word und stellt dann die Datei einfach online.
ist doch ganz einfach oder  FALSCH

Problem: Sobald die Datei im Word geändert und abgespeichert wird, wird die Schrift in Times New Roman abgeändert, auch die Hovereffekte und die Zeilenschaltung verwirft die Word-HTML-Datei. (Ich habe die Schrift(-Farbe), Hover usw. im CSS definiert)

Dass der Kunde im Editor die Änderungen vornimmt, kann ich ihm nicht zutrauen.

Warum werden die Sachen automatisch abgeändert?  
Was gibt es sonst noch für Möglicheiten?  

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße
Mikkele


----------



## Moan (22. November 2005)

Dann geb ihm doch mal den Dreamweaver in die Hand, der produziert das ganze MS-gedöns nicht und erstellt eigentlich auch ganz validen Code.

Greetz

Dani


----------



## mikkele (22. November 2005)

Hmm, ein neues Programm lernen, das kann ich ihm nicht zutrauen. 
Ich hab mir inzw. Gedanken gemacht, und werde ihm Folgendes vorschlagen:

Ich mach ihm eine Word-Tabelle, die er dann als html abspeichern soll und dann einfach hochladen soll. Ich mach ihm von der Seite einfach einen Link zur neuen HTML und er kann dann einfach die Trainingsstunden ändern.

(ich hoffe ich werde nicht gelyncht, bei der Aussage, dass ich den aus nem Word ne HTML mache :suspekt: ), das wurde ja hier schon heiss diskutiert.

Danke vorerst, und ich melde mich wieder, falls die Word-Tabelle Probleme macht  

Gruß
Mikkele


----------



## matdacat (23. November 2005)

Wie wärs, wenn er den Tabelleninhalt in definierter Struktur in ein simples Textfile (vielleicht CSV - XML wär schön, aber bei nem Laien, naja) schreibt und du ein Skript verwendest, um dessen Inhalt in HTML anzuzeigen?


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. November 2005)

Word solltest du in Sachen HTML möglichst schnell vergessen...dagegen mutet selbst Frontpage an wie Präzisionswerkzeug 

Das Sinnvollste wäre, wenn du dem Kunden ein Webinterface bereitstellst, wo er die Daten eingibt, welche dann wiederum durch ein serverseitiges Skript in der benötigten Form am gewünschten Ort gespeichert werden.


----------



## nero_85 (23. November 2005)

Am besten mit WYSIWYG- bzw. Rich-Text-Editor. Geht mit JavaScript, aber leider nicht für alle Browser!


----------



## Maik (23. November 2005)

Stellt sich die Frage, wie die _non-IE_ Browsers FireFox, Mozilla und Netscape das proprietäre HTML-Markup von MS Word interpretieren


----------



## Basileus (23. November 2005)

Hast du PHP auf dem Server des Kunden verfügbar ?


----------



## fish-guts (30. November 2005)

Moin

 Mit einer PHP Anbindung könntest du das nämlich z.B. mit mySQL Datenbanken lösen. 

 Sprich, du legst die Inhalte für ihn an, erstellst eine Seite, wo er das Zeuch manuell ändern und speichern kann. 

 Ansonsten, wie bereits erwähnt: DreamWeaver. Ist keine Hexerei mit dem umzugehen, wirklich nicht. 

 Gruss

 FG


----------



## PuReSteeL (30. November 2005)

fish-guts hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ansonsten, wie bereits erwähnt: DreamWeaver. Ist keine Hexerei mit dem umzugehen, wirklich nicht.



Aber eine Kostenfrage. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sein Kunde nicht mal eben einige hundert EUR für Dreamweaver auf den Tisch zu legen, weil er nur einen "Texteditor" benötigt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. November 2005)

Wenn der Inhalt einfach nur editiert werden soll, ohne grosse Formatierungen, dann waere wohl ein PHP-Script dafuer genau das Richtige.
Vorausgesetzt PHP ist eine Option.


----------



## mikkele (1. Dezember 2005)

Ja, wie schon gesagt, der Kunde möchte sich nicht mit nem Texteditor rumschlagen, und Dreamweaver fällt auch aus (aus Kostengründen).
PHP, MySQl und solche Geschichte...da bin ich noch nicht so weit, da muss ich erst mal die Anfänge lernen (und ich möchte nicht euer Forum mit 100en von Laienfragen über das Thema überhäufen)

Ich hab dem Kunden die Word-Variante vorgeschlagen und sie hat ihm gefallen.
Der Code ist natürlich echt hammerhart, den Microsoft schreibt, aber die Seite funktioniert bei IE u. Firefox einwandfrei.

Vielleicht fallen bald die ersten Probleme an ,dann geht der Thread hier weiter  

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
Mikkele


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Dezember 2005)

Ich hab erst gestern eine Seite aufraeumen duerfen die aus Word exportiert wurde.
Ich bin nun der Meinung, dass jeder der Word nutzt um HTML zu exportieren erschossen und anschliessend gevierteilt werden sollte.
Das ist echt eine Zumutung.
Es werden Attribute verwendet die es garnicht gibt, Tags zum Teil nicht geschlossen, CSS-Eigenschaften genutzt die es nicht gibt, und und und.
Es waeren in knapp 550 Zeilen absolut unleserlichem Code (nach der kosmetischen Bearbeitung sind es nun fast 1000) knapp 200 Fehler versteckt, und da waren nocht nicht die nicht geschlossenen <p>-Tags gezaehlt.

Natuerlich hat das Dokument in IE und FF gleich ausgesehen, aber der Code war absolut unwartbar.
Es hat den ganzen Tag gedauert das Ding lesbar und valide zu bekommen.

Ich glaub da kann man dem User besser, ich will es garnicht sagen, Frontpage in die Hand druecken.


----------

